# Vape Korea Expo: 7 - 9 Sept. 2018



## Hooked (1/5/18)

SEOUL, South Korea, April 23, 2018

http://www.asiaone.com/business/vape-korea-expo--the-first-vape-show-at-kintex-korea

"KINTEX (Korea International Exhibition Center) announced that VAPE KOREA EXPO 2018 will be held on September 7-9th, 2018 in Seoul, Korea. VAPE KOREA EXPO, which is the first vape show held in Korea ... "

"Despite the controversy over safety issue and government regulation on e-cigarettes, the growth of the Korean market has surpassed expectations every year. In order to create a transparent industry and to promote proper vaping culture, the organizer, KINTEX together with THE FAIRS and Korea E-cig Industry Association, has launched the first VAPE KOREA EXPO.

At the exhibition, the key players in the industry will showcase the newest products covering e-devices, e-liquid and accessories. To combine B2C retail, business and entertainment in the show, there will be 'Trend Seminar' and 'VAPE ART SHOW' as concurrent events.


Many exciting networking events as B2B Buyer Meeting and VIP Reception will also be held together. During the event period of 3 days, both exhibitors and buyers can arrange meetings at a business lounge inside the exhibit hall in advance. In addition, on the evening of September 7th, a VIP Dinner will be held with 300+ industry professionals including exhibitors, speakers, entrepreneurs, press, governmental officials and overseas/local buyers.

VAPE KOREA EXPO will serve as an unique platform for Korean and international brands, manufacturers, distributors, retailers and vapers to gather and interact actively in one place."

Reactions: Like 1


----------

